
Ask HN: Is it still too hard to allow “back” buttons on a banking website? - newsignup
Its really frustrating not being to go back using the back button, it hampers the general flow by which I use most of the websites. Its already 2015 here, why does bank websites not allow back buttons?<p>Bank I used was: ICICI bank.
======
sfjailbird
Banks are extremely slow movers, probably for somewhat valid reasons since
every little change must be examined and tested in the extreme for defects,
vulnerabilities and regulatory compliance.

Adding that it actually takes a fair amount of work to make browser
back/forward buttons work in a web application, it is really no wonder that
the situation is what it is.

------
nailer
The back button exists, banks can not refuse to allow its use. All they can do
is warn against its use.

Have a unique hidden input for every form. If a user goes back, regenerate the
form.

If a form is somehow resubmitted, print a nice message saying saying that
transaction was already submitted.

~~~
7Z7
My bank immediately logs me out if I hit the back button (instead of using
their "go back" link) at any time during a logged-in session. That's whether
I'm making a payment, looking at my statements, setting up direct-debits etc,
or just sitting ambiently on the home-screen. It's incredibly annoying.

------
squarepirate
I google that and this was my third result.

[http://www.gcflearnfree.org/internetsafety/6/print](http://www.gcflearnfree.org/internetsafety/6/print)

Topic 6 talks about it. So simple.

~~~
wodenokoto
Except that you don't get charged twice on Amazon or basically any web
merchant when using the back button.

~~~
mcv
You won't get charged twice on any well-written site, but I'm still careful
with the back button around any transaction.

It's not really an issue at either of my banks, because a transaction is a lot
more than merely submitting a form, and requires authorization with a single-
use code. But webshops tend to have far more linear transactions, and I don't
always fully trust them to use the back button the way I think it should work.

